# Preliminary Visit Questions



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Hi again 

My wife and I are planning to come out and visit Cyprus during the last week in May for a week or so - possibly up to 9/10 days if it can be fitted in to suit work.

This is an initial visit to try and get a feel for the place in general and hopefully some possible locations to purchase a house.

I will be posting some other threads later focusing on some specific questions relating to moving permanently so please bear with us 

We have been keeping an eye on the property market using a few online sites such as aplaceinthesun, buysellcyprus, and soldoncyprus and would be interested to hear of any other sites that are recommended by forum users here.

Interested in both estate agent sites but also need sites that offer access to the property listings of multiple agencies.

Regarding potential locations to purchase we are pretty much open to suggestions - initial searches have shown Paphos area and Peyia in particular to be of interest but would like to know which areas are best if we are looking to have the support of a UK Ex-Pat community.

Price wise Famagusta come up a lot in searches and seems to have possibly lower prices but we are not sure about whether the proximity to the contested border with the North is an issue or not.

Ideally we would like Sea and/or mountain views and don't really want to be packed in amongs dozens of similar properties as you seem to see with some of the "communities".

Any comments or feedback on possible locations would be very much appreciated and also to include any areas to avoid.

As this is a preliminary visit we are not in a position to commit to a purchase yet and need to know the situation regarding Brexit before making any final decisions.

Bearing this in mind is it likely that we will be able to view some properties while over for the week?

Assuming that it is possible it would obviously be better to deal with a single contact/agency with access to as many listings as possible across multiple agents - is this possible or will we need to contact several different estate agents ?

Looking forward to hearing what everyone has to say.

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Still hoping for some info. Folks


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Just over 10 years ago we came here doing a research visit as you are planning. We made contact with agents all over the island and made viewing appointments. We spent a week in the East and then the West viewing and learning of the different property types and locations. It made for an interesting holiday and we eventually purchased in the Paphos area but out of the town and in a small village.

In general businesses in Cyprus are behind the times in using the Internet and so you will find many estate agents and developers whose sites are out of date. There is also a reluctance to respond to emails by many. It's easy to decide that if they don't respond then you won't do business with them!

Studying agents sites will teach you the main areas where ex-pats congregate as well as pointing you to the outlying villages. It is better to formulate your own opinion than take the inevitably biased advice from others about where you want to live. I advise making your own checklist of essential and "nice to have" features about any property to suit your lifestyle and relate this to every property you see. It's surprising how much more you can learn using this simple structure.

Pete


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Thanks again Pete for the very helpful reply again 

I get the point about the perils of "biased" opinions about locations to settle but trust me I'm not "easily led" so prepared to take recommendations with a pinch of salt if needed 

Would still appreciate input from anyone about ex-pat favoured locations and areas you have all settled in and would love to know why you ended up where you are ?

Sounds like we will struggle to see everywhere in a week - suspected as much really - so any suggestions on where to prioritise during the visit would be appreciated and also suggestions as to where to base ourselves during the visit appreciated as well 

Will agents arrange transport to viewings or will they expect us to meet them at the property? 

Will be hiring a car while out for general checking out areas etc. so any good car-hire recommendations as well please 



Thanks 

Jim


----------



## David_&_Letitia (Jul 8, 2012)

Hello Jim,

Property prices are slowly increasing here, as are rental prices. As Pete has said, recommended locations are very subjective as it very much depends on what you’re looking for. We consider Peyia to be a ‘little Britain’ which would be anathema to us, but clearly many Expats have chosen to live there due to its proximity to Coral Bay and Paphos, so it would certainly fit the bill if you want an Expat community at your doorstep. We live in Polis, where the mix between locals (90%) and Expats (10%) is much more to our liking. Amongst other things, it means going to Tavernas for authentic Greek or Cypriot dishes rather than the English fare of fish & chips, pie & chips etc! Polis, Latchi and surrounding villages is friendly, quaint, has a lovely micro-climate and I highly recommend this jewel in the NW of Paphos district. If you do nothing else, please at least drive out here during your visit to see for yourself. You will find the sea and mountain views you wish to have in great abundance!

The Eastern end of Cyprus is certainly cheaper than Paphos district. However, it relies far more on tourism which means that it can be packed with visitors in Summer but most tavernas etc are closed over the Winter months. It’s also far more arid than Paphos which currently is still verdant and lush with vegetation.

Our experience of property agents here has not been good. Despite any ‘requirements’ you tell them, they’ll just show you the very limited range of properties they have on their books - even ones which you have already stated are unsuitable. Many houses here are also advertised with a sign outside rather than through an agent. Some are listed on Facebook. I have put some links below for your information (I have no financial interest in any of these sites!). We initially came out to buy but finally decided to rent here and retain our UK property instead. I would recommend that you at least consider renting for a period before buying. To come here for a period of 10 days and to view properties for sale in that timeframe could lead to a costly mistake. There are factors you may not see in what otherwise seems to be a dream home which you will have spent less than an hour viewing at a specific time of day. Noisy neighbours and dogs, proximity of smelly places like goat fields and farmers fields are just a couple of things.

Some things to consider in a property (a wish list if you like, some of which which may be compromised, but may save you money in the longer term): Aircon throughout all rooms, central heating, fly screens, suitable outside living space, irrigation system, window shutters, low maintenance garden area.

Some local property agents:

https://www.fitzgeraldcyprus.com

https://www.paphosfinder.com

Cyprus Property and villas for sale in Polis, Latchi and Argaka

https://www.a20realestate.com

https://www.facebook.com/groups/1459131284300410/

https://www.facebook.com/profile.php?id=100013124143443


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Many thanks David & Letitia - really appreciate the feedback and assistance - it's always good to hear as many viewoints as possible ang very interesting to hear about the relative percentages of expats to locals

I would definitely say that we are not looking for the majority of residents to be British but rather that there is at leadt an established expat community that we could engage with initially while we "acclimatise" as it were and get used to the local way of life

Definitely not fixated on Peyia - just thst some initial searches showed some interesting properties 

We have been looking at the whole of the Paphos area in general and have also seen some properties in areas like Polis or nearby villages and similarly for Tala etc.

We are definitely not looking to buy while visiting as we really want to know the Post (?) Brexit situation so are really looking at the trip to get a bit of a feel for the Island and some of the potential areas for purchase 

We do quite like the idea of an elevated position te ease the humidity a bit

Most of your suggestions for propert must haves etc. are on our list along with some "nice to haves"

We fully appreciate the benefits of initially renting but not really sure if we could make that work and of course money spent on renting is mone not available for purchase and moving expenses and we would also need to take our cats with us

Any additional information will be greatly appreciated 

Will check out those links 

One problem seems to be that as usual the various properties that we msy want to try and vie are spread across several estate agents so looks like scheduling viewings may prove to be a bit of a nightmare 

Jim


----------



## IanJoseph (Jun 29, 2018)

Unfortunately there is no multi listing service, so most agents will only show you what they have.
I did find this site to be quite useful.
https://www.zoopla.co.uk/overseas/property/cyprus/paphos/


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

:fingerscrossed:


IanJoseph said:


> Unfortunately there is no multi listing service, so most agents will only show you what they have.
> I did find this site to be quite useful.
> https://www.zoopla.co.uk/overseas/property/cyprus/paphos/


Thanks for that - also just found thst nethouseprices also seem to have a reasonable amount of properties from multiple agents 

Jim


----------



## Shotokan101 (Mar 29, 2019)

Shotokan101 said:


> :fingerscrossed:
> 
> Thanks for that - also just found thst nethouseprices also seem to have a reasonable amount of properties from multiple agents
> 
> Jim


Sorry - meant rightmove


----------

